# 225x75x16 116 tyres for Bessacarr E495



## DaveE (Jun 30, 2006)

Apologies in advance if this has already been answered, I need 2 new tyres on the front of my MH. it has Continental VANCOCAMPER all round at present. Price for replacing appears to be around £150 per tyre with little variation from all tyre outlets.

My question is, do i really need this particular tyre or is it acceptable to fit a Continental Barum 225x75x16 121. 

Given the fact that we only expect to do a maximum of 4000 miles per annum, it is likely that which ever type I choose will need changing due to age and side wall cracking before the tread wears out.

Any advice and personal experience would be appreciated.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

The difference is in the weight loading. The "116" tyres will have a max weight loading of 1160kg, or 2320kg for the axle loading. What does your weight plate state?

Provided you don't exceed the lower weight rating the tyres themselves should be ok. However I'm not sure about the legality - could be a problem in the event of an accident. Is it worth the risk for the comparatively few pounds you'd save?

I recently uprated the weight on my Bolero and had to fit tyres with a higher weight rating. You could, of course "downrate" your van's weight, simple enough to do but at a cost!

Terry


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

TerryL said:


> . You could, of course "downrate" your van's weight, simple enough to do but at a cost!
> 
> Terry


Why would he do that if he is going to fit tyres with a 121 load rating in place of his standard 116 ones?


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Are Continental Barum standard summer tyres? if they are i wouldn,t have a set given. The ones(continental vanco summers) we had were useless on anything but hard tarmac so it depends on your touring style.

Paul.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Wr-c*

Hello,

From experience (Nokian WR-C fitted to a Volkswagen Transporter T5, T32 LWB, 174PS, FWD). The WR's downside was they wore out far too quickly. Upside was incredible grip But if you only intend to do low mileage, the WR-C's will go out-of-date before they wear out, Especially on RWD. So should be a good and reasonably priced choice.

WR-C (Cargo)

TM


----------

